# Are strawberries ok?



## Bouv (Apr 11, 2012)

I asked my girlfriend last night if it was ok to feed rats strawberries and neither of us knew if it is.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I think I read somewhere that berries are okay for rats, including strawberries.

I'll look for the link, but someone here may already have the answer.

Edit: Can't seem to find the link I'm looking for, but according to this, rats can eat strawberries.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Can_a_rat_eat_strawberries


----------



## Bouv (Apr 11, 2012)

Arashi said:


> I think I read somewhere that berries are okay for rats, including strawberries.
> 
> I'll look for the link, but someone here may already have the answer.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Guess they'll be getting a little treat tonight!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

No problem 

I've also seen some videos of rats eating strawberries.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't think there is a problem with strawberries. My rat loves them! =P


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

My rats get strawberries as treats quiet often, it's all good


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I tried giving my rats strawberries a while ago, didn't like them lol.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Strawberries are my favorite  I gave some to my girls and they didn't seem excited about them lol but they did eat them. 

It was funny because later that day I looked and there was red stuff all over one of their blankets that looked like blood! I almost had a heart attack and then I was like oh right it was the strawberries lol

Anyways I love this list of safe foods for them:
http://www.fancyratsforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=318


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Nothing wrong with strawberries.
My boys refuse to eat them though -.-


----------



## lilmiss_paradox (Apr 9, 2012)

Most fruit are okay for ratties, except for oranges. You just have to make sure that they don't get a hold of any of the seeds/pits (like in apples or peaches).


----------

